# Budget: $500 Surround sound system - Speakers



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Did you already try an internet search of the full model number from the label, with the word remote? I suspect you would find some site that has one to sell you. It might be $30 bucks or so because it's not as common as one for a TV...


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

If you want the "Jurassic Park" feeling, you're probably in need of a decent subwoofer. I pretty much always recommend that people actually listen to speakers before they purchase them, but Klipsch is a well known, respected brand and the price isn't bad. You could go with a cheaper sub (there's a Polk model for about $150) but you get what you pay for. 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/klipsc...wered-subwoofer-black/6241800.p?skuId=6241800

Not sure if you're needing a whole new set of speakers or can use the ones you already have. If you need a whole 5.1 system, the Definitive Technology ProCinema 400 system is what I would get if my budget was $600. 

My two systems are both made up of Definitive Technology speakers and I love how they sound. The small living room system is currently a 3.1 setup, with a pair of Definitive Technology ProMonitor 800's, a ProCenter 1000, and a PF15TL subwoofer. Once I run speaker cable in the crawlspace to the outside wall and install a speaker terminal wall plate I'll add a pair of surrounds, but for now I really enjoy it as is. 

https://www.definitivetechnology.com/products/dtprocinema-400

Lastly, you can buy a universal remote to replace the missing one for the receiver. Not all will work so you have to make sure first by reading the packaging materials. Or better yet, contact Sony and ask about purchasing a replacement for your specific model. You should be able to look up the Sony receiver manual based on the model number and determine the remote model number and go from there.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't _lose_ my remote for my Harman-Kardon receiver—it just died for some reason. I was able to find a remote for a similar model on eBay and it works just great. I'd start with eBay, or just get a universal, as mentioned above.


----------



## lug-nuts (Jun 17, 2019)

I bought a Dayton Audio SUB-1500 15" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer for under 200 bucks. Its great ! The rest of my set up is made by fluance. Center, left & right front, left and right rear, and fluance bipolar speakers for the middle of the room. All the fluance speakers set me back about 650 bucks. The fluance are really nice speakers for the price.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

As mostly, I agree with @Dave Sal, but how about a HTIB (Home Theater in a Box), Onkyo makes some interesting Stuff there. I actually installed a couple of those.
https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S7800-5-1-2-Theater-Package/dp/B00YMN69XS?th=1

You won't expect ground shaking performance, but better than a Soundbar likely.
Then, save up some serious money, and work your way up.
I think most of us started small.
Cheers,

Edit:



> the glass of water on the dash of the ford explorer in the Jurassic Park movie... the impact tremor...


Not gonna happen. 
I'm using 2 of Dayton Audio 15 Inch Titanic Subs, together with Aura Bass shakers in the seats, and barely get that shake.
But, I spent a small fortune on equipment. Like I always say:
"Cheap Sh!t ain't good, Good Sh!t ain't cheap".
:devil3:


----------



## lug-nuts (Jun 17, 2019)

Deja-vue said:


> As mostly, I agree with @Dave Sal, but how about a HTIB (Home Theater in a Box), Onkyo makes some interesting Stuff there. I actually installed a couple of those.
> https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S7800-5-1-2-Theater-Package/dp/B00YMN69XS?th=1
> 
> You won't expect ground shaking performance, but better than a Soundbar likely.
> ...


The room size and speaker placement have a lot to do with your results also. I know my neighbors love it when I'm playing xbox at high levels. I've been told it sounds like a " war zone" outside when I play.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Following thread coz I badly need to upgrade from this cheap ass soundbar I got from a brand I don't even know. Well, I think it does an okay job for its price and it probably deserve being in this top 10 (or 5?) list I saw here:https://theproductanalyst.com/soundbar/best-under-150/. 

But my ears are aching for something GOOOOOD. Surround sound system could be the Christmas gift I'll get for myself! fingers crossed!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

jecapereca said:


> Following thread coz I badly need to upgrade from this cheap ass soundbar I got from a brand I don't even know. Well, I think it does an okay job for its price and it probably deserve being in this top 10 (or 5?) list I saw here:https://theproductanalyst.com/soundbar/best-under-150/.
> 
> But my ears are aching for something GOOOOOD. Surround sound system could be the Christmas gift I'll get for myself! fingers crossed!



Got a year ago, ( I think) Visio. I love it...The Bose system 
we had was very confusing to use, and it was a sea of wires, besides expensive. :sad:

Purchased it at costco ( they have a 2 year warantee on their stuff)
I love the two small rear speakers, that just plug into regular outlets...

The small speakers are very unassuming- they just blend in, I didn’t want
in your face speakers.

It was a quick instillation, as no big hunking wires to contend with.

https://www.costco.com/Vizio-SB3651...rtCast-Soundbar-System.product.100367294.html

Besides the 2 year warantee, ( at Costco) if you try it out and 
don’t like it, you can return it.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

jecapereca said:


> Following thread coz I badly need to upgrade from this cheap ass soundbar I got from a brand I don't even know. Well, I think it does an okay job for its price and it probably deserve being in this top 10 (or 5?) list I saw here:https://theproductanalyst.com/soundbar/best-under-150/.
> 
> But my ears are aching for something GOOOOOD. Surround sound system could be the Christmas gift I'll get for myself! fingers crossed!



Always interested in hearing about others equipment purchases. Hope you post up what you decide to get when the time comes.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Folks,
As Soundbars do sound better than the TV Speakers used today, (which sound like the Drive-through speaker at McDonalds) they will not produce, I repeat: NOT produce a functional Surround Sound. And I'm not even talking about Dolby Atmos or the like.

I installed a Sonos Soundbar ($700 or so) the other Day for a customer, and yes, it has a clean sound coming from the Center of the TV, some Sound is also "wider" to the Ear sometimes, fooling your senses to produce "surround-like" Sounds. But that is about it.

If it HAS to be a Soundbar, do yourself a Favor and get one that comes with a decent Sub AND some rear Speakers.
Go see a Friend who has a Soundbar and experience how crappy these sound.
Then see a Friend who has a 5.1 System at least and hear the Difference.

My current System is a 11.2 System, with 8 Aura Shakers in the Couch hooked up to another 500 Watt Amp.
My GF gets Seasick watching a Movie, lol. I put ripples on my Neighbors Pool.

Doesn't have to be a Killer System, I have installed nice Surround Systems for as low as $3000 and up.
Soundbars are IMHO for Apartments with close Neighbors who don't like Noise.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That Guy, asked for experiences with a decent surround sound system 
with a 500.00 budget. 3k is not what he wants to spend.

I’m sure your system is great, however, not everyone wants to spend
that much for a surround sound system. They rather spent their money
on something else.

Priorities factor into every choice we make when we select our purchases.
What’s important to you - is not as important to someone else.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Decent Surround Sound System: $3000 and up.

$500 Budget : NO decent Surround Sound.

The End.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Got a year ago, ( I think) Visio. I love it...The Bose system
> we had was very confusing to use, and it was a sea of wires, besides expensive. :sad:
> 
> Purchased it at costco ( they have a 2 year warantee on their stuff)
> ...


This is very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I have a sony 418 518? something receiver... I paid a good piece of coin for it about 8 years ago, and it worked great at my old house with the system I pieced together... However I lost the remote :vs_mad:
> 
> Like the remote is just 'gone'
> 
> ...



I highly suspect that somewhere on Amazon there is a remote that will work: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=sony+av+...B7&sprefix=sony+AV,aps,174&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_7


Speakers are everywhere. Yard sales and thrift stores are a good place to shop.


----------

